# Truck Models in 1:20.3? I've seem them but can't find them.



## tblack007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm looking to add some life to a couple of scenes on my layout and it dawned on me that I didn't have any vehicles. I started my search for 1:20.3 Die-cast and plastic kits for 1930's trucks and found every other scale but not much in 1:20.3. I bought a 1:25 truck but it looked too small for the scene. I've seen some wonderful photos of layouts with vehicles adding to the realism. 

Can anyone recommend a source for 1930's 1:20.3 vehicles (mainly trucks or pickups)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

I've been waiting for this from SAM... still no word though. 
http://120pointme.blogspot.com/2009/12/christmas-surprises.html


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Search ebay for Hubley kits. They're also under a few different names as they've been released and re-released over the years. They've got Model Ts from the 1910s, and model As from the 1930s among a few other cars from similar eras. Expect to pay anywhere from $30 - $80 for the kits depending on who's bidding. 

Later, 

K


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

The Hubley kits come under two other names, at least, and the dyes are like 50 years old so the castings are pretty rough at best. That said, they are about your only choice in 1:20 scale, unfortunatly they only produced one truck, a Ford pickup, 1934 I believe. You can spend a heck of a lot of time cleaning up the castings to make them usable. 

Salido makes a couple of pickups in 1:19 that work well. 

Most of us have settled for 1:18 scale die castings and even then your selection of early trucks, except pickups, is very limited. Several guys have taken the 1:18 pickups and worked them up into 1 or 1 1/2 ton trucks in 1:20 scale and they look very good. Google the Sundance Central Railroad in Florida and check out the trucks that Richard Schmidt has built up that way.
Good luck.
Rick Marty


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

trucks that Richard Schmidt has built up
*[url]http://4largescale.com/RichardSchmitt/15.htm* [/url]


----------



## GeorgeMMR (Jan 19, 2008)

Lindberg has a 1:20 Peterbuilt ten-wheel tractor in plastic. I found mine for about $ 25.00 on ehobbies. Pretty good kit, and can be used for parts as well. An easy conversion to a logging truck.
George


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

There were still plenty of Model-T Fords running around in the '30's - just watch a few old Laurel & Hardy flicks to get an idea of what they looked like then. 

Here's a few examples of those 1:20 Hubley kits that Kevin was talking about. They're based on the earliest versions, circa 1912 - but they could always be "updated" to something more appropriate to your era. These kits are out of production now and getting hard to find. They are some of the few models that are both fairly accurate and very close to proper "F Scale" size. The chassis and bodies are diecast metal castings (which require considerable work with a file to remove flash) and the detail parts are plastic – some brass-colored chrome plated. The tires are real rubber.









Just as the originals were, all of these autos were built on the same chassis, but with different bodies. This one was known as the "Runabout." 









This is the "Touring Car" - probably the most popular model.









This delivery van was also very useful. 

I hope the above is somewhat helpful to you. Good luck on your project and have fun with your trains.


----------

